# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Tự giới thiệu - công ty cổ phần thiết bị minh khang - chuyên cung cấp các thiết bị

## MINH KHANG

Giới thiệu chung
Chuyên cung cấp: Máy gia nhiệt vòng bi - Máy gia nhiệt bạc đạn - Máy gia nhiệt cảm ứng - Cảo thuỷ lực - Kích thuỷ lực - Bơm thuỷ lực - Cà lê, mỏ lết, kìm, búa, kèm phe, cảo 2 chấu, cảo 3 chấu, tủ đồ nghề, thùng đồ nghề, kìm cách điện, tô vít cách điện, bộ socket, bộ tuýp, cà lê đóng, cờ lê búa, máy đo độ rung, máy đo nhiệt độ từ xa, Máy đo độ dày lớp phủ, máy đo bề dày thành chai, tách mặt bích bằng thuỷ lực, tác mặt bích cơ khí, căn chỉnh mặt bích, cân chỉnh mặt bích bằng thuỷ lực, máy cân chỉnh đồng trục, đồng tâm.

Ngành nghề kinh doanh
Dụng Cụ Cơ Khí Cầm Tay (Cờ Lê, Mỏ Lết, Tô Vít,.)

Công Nghiệp - Máy Móc và Thiết Bị Công Nghiệp

Thiết Bị Thủy Lực

Sản phẩm dịch vụ
Bộ Tách Mặt Bích Thủy Lực

Cảo thủy lực

Công cụ đồ nghề

Kích thuỷ lực

Máy gia nhiệt vòng bi

Thiết bị nhà xưởng

Hồ sơ công ty
Tên công ty:
Công Ty Cổ Phần Thiết Bị Minh Khang

Thị trường chính:
Toàn Quốc

Số lượng nhân viên:
Từ 11 - 50 người

Main Office & Showroom: Tầng 2 Tòa nhà Topaz Center, Số 04 Trịnh Đình Thảo, Phường Hòa Thạnh, Quận Tân Phú, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam
Tel: 028.36366718 - Fax: 028.36366719 - Email: sales@mike.vn - Hotline: 0989003395; Website: www.mike.vn 
GPĐKKD số: 0312929728, cấp ngày 16 tháng 9 năm 2014, Sở KHĐT Tp. HCM Người đại diện: Trần Quang Long - Giám đốc

----------


## MINH KHANG

Số lượng Tuyển kỹ sư bán hàng: 03 vị trí.

Yêu cầu:

Tốt nghiệp từ cao đẳng trở lên, chuyên ngành kỹ thuật.
Gần công ty trong bán kính 10km. (306-308 Vườn Lài – Tân Phú – HCMC).
Đam mê kinh doanh, có hoài bão về nghề và có khát vọng làm giàu.
Làm việc fulltime.
Chỉ làm duy nhất 1 công ty.
Năng động, trung thực.
Kinh nghiệm:

Tối thiểu 2 năm đã từng làm cho tổ chức nào đó hoặc mới ra trường chưa từng làm ở đâu.
Có nền tảng kỹ thuật tốt.
Ngoại ngữ tối thiểu phải đọc được tài liệu kỹ thuật và giao tiếp ở mức cần thiết.
Làm việc độc lập và sáng tạo.
Mô tả công việc:

Bán hàng kỹ thuật, theo đuổi dự án. Các sản phẩm do công ty Minh Khang làm đại diện phân phối tại thị trường Vietnam.
Báo cáo trực tiếp cho giám đốc công ty hoặc người được uỷ quyền.
Quản lý công việc được giao, phối hợp với các bộ phận liên quan..
Thử việc: 02 tháng theo quy định. Có thể ký hợp đồng lao động sớm hơn nếu đáp ứng nhu cầu công việc.
Chấp nhận đi công tác ngoài văn phòng trên 70% thời gian.
Lương:

Thoả thuận tuỳ theo năng lực nhưng từ: 10,000,000.0 VNĐ đến 20,000,000.0 VNĐ. đối với người có kinh nghiệm (Gross Salary).
Thoả thuận tuỳ theo năng lực nhưng từ 5,000,000.0 VNĐ đến 8,000,000.0 VNĐ/1 tháng. đối với người mới ra trường. (Gross).
Chế độ chính sách:

Theo đúng quy định của luật lao động.
Trợ cấp xăng xe.
Trợ cấp cước phí điện thoại di động.
Trợ cấp cơm trưa.
Chi phí công tác theo quy định chung.

----------


## Vinatools Minh Khang

Thanks





> Giới thiệu chung
> Chuyên cung cấp: Máy gia nhiệt vòng bi - Máy gia nhiệt bạc đạn - Máy gia nhiệt cảm ứng - Cảo thuỷ lực - Kích thuỷ lực - Bơm thuỷ lực - Cà lê, mỏ lết, kìm, búa, kèm phe, cảo 2 chấu, cảo 3 chấu, tủ đồ nghề, thùng đồ nghề, kìm cách điện, tô vít cách điện, bộ socket, bộ tuýp, cà lê đóng, cờ lê búa, máy đo độ rung, máy đo nhiệt độ từ xa, Máy đo độ dày lớp phủ, máy đo bề dày thành chai, tách mặt bích bằng thuỷ lực, tác mặt bích cơ khí, căn chỉnh mặt bích, cân chỉnh mặt bích bằng thuỷ lực, máy cân chỉnh đồng trục, đồng tâm.
> 
> Ngành nghề kinh doanh
> Dụng Cụ Cơ Khí Cầm Tay (Cờ Lê, Mỏ Lết, Tô Vít,.)
> 
> Công Nghiệp - Máy Móc và Thiết Bị Công Nghiệp
> 
> Thiết Bị Thủy Lực
> ...


FELCO 300 là loại kéo cắt tỉa cành thân mềm

----------


## Vinatools Minh Khang

Kéo tỉa cành FELCO 5, thép toàn phần

Không giống như 2 cây ở trên, FELCO 5 có kết cấu và vật liệu làm ra nó khác hoàn toàn. Năng lực cắt cành vẫn ở mức phổ biến là Ø25mm. Phần lưỡi cắt chính được làm riêng và gắn với tay cầm vế phải bằng chốt rivet như bạn thấy trong hình dưới đây. Chấm đen nhìn giống như lỗ mũi của con chim cổ đại với đôi mắt đen trắng là khớp nối 2 vế kéo. Thiết kế đẹp, mỹ thuật công nghiệp đỉnh cao



Kéo tỉa cành FELCO 5 vẫn với tay cầm bọc nhựa mềm màu đỏ đặc trưng của nhà sản xuất. Phần kết cấu thép bên trong được uốn từ tấm kim loại dày, phủ sơn đen, 2 vế tay cầm trên kéo gần đối xứng nhau về hình học. Bạn để ý kỹ mới thấy chúng khác ở phần đuôi cánh dưới, làm cong bè ra để chống tuột tay khi bạn cắt cành. Lò xo giữ cho miệng kéo luôn mở vẫn giữ nguyên thiết kế.


Lưỡi kéo phía dưới mảnh, vuốt nhọn để bạn dễ dàng lách vào các vị trí rậm rạp cành nhỏ, lá. Việc thay lưỡi cắt cũng đơn giản, bạn vui lòng xem thêm trong bài viết chi tiết về kéo tỉa cành FELCO 5. Các clip review chi tiết cũng trong bài này. Toàn bộ bằng thép nên trọng lượng lớn hơn loại cán nhôm. Cảm giác bạn cầm rất chắc tay, dùng cho bàn tay cỡ lớn, thường là đàn ông.

Kéo cắt cành Ø20mm FELCO 6

Về kiểu dáng, bạn sẽ thấy cây này gần giống với FELCO 15 ở phần lưỡi cắt và cán cầm giống FELCO 4. Kéo dùng cho người thuận tay phải, dùng một tay khi cắt và cỡ tay vừa, size M. Thiết kế đẹp, kiểu tay cầm bó sát tay, điểm cong lõm của cán trái (má dưới) tì sát khe tay người cầm.

Kéo cắt cành phi 20mm FELCO 6 của Thụy Sĩ

Tay bằng hợp kim nhôm toàn phần, đúc nguyên khối, bọc nhựa đỏ cao cấp, cầm cho cảm giác mềm, ma sát tốt. Không trơn trượt như thường thấy với cán sơn thông thường. Lưỡi cắt vẫn được gắn rời, tháo riêng từng mảnh ra được. Kéo cắt cành FELCO 6 có vành chốt hãm cố định, chống xoay kéo giống như FELCO 2.

Kéo cắt cành FELCO 6 trong trồng cây ăn trái Swiss Made	Kéo cắt cành FELCO 6 trong sản xuất nông nghiệp
Sử dụng rất lý tưởng cho trồng cây ăn trái trên quy mô công nghiệp. Size M cũng phù hợp với hầu hết người dùng Vietnam. Lò xo dạng dây cót đồng hồ giữ cho kéo luôn mở, phản lực vừa phải, độ đàn hồi cao, bền bỉ. Phần lưỡi cắt bên dưới được chuốt nhọn dần về mũi, bản nhỏ, phần trên được cắt lõm, tạo cho mũi kéo dễ lách. Đặc điểm này làm cho kéo cắt tỉa cành dễ vận hành trong các tán lá dày, cành nhỏ đan xen.


Trọng lượng của kéo cắt cành FELCO 6 chỉ 195g, rất nhẹ, bạn có thể cắt tỉa thoải mái trong một thời gian đủ dài. Tay cầm rất thoải mái, ôm sát lòng bàn tay.

----------

